# New Brompton!



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2008)

Just ordered a Brompton for my wife - although I am sure I'll be using it on those trips to London etc. M6L in Turkish Green. Mmm mmm. 

I know it's not interesting - I am just happy at the moment!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2008)

That's true love that is.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 May 2008)

Bromptons are great. I sold mine when I started working from home a year ago, then recently got a contract that means working on client premises so bought another one. I'm going to hang onto this one - I'd forgotten just how handy it is having a 'take anywhere' bike.

Ben


----------



## bonj2 (25 May 2008)

What did she do to deserve that?


----------



## Milo (26 May 2008)

Oh come off it bonj folding bikes are great for citys and trains.
You have some issues with things you do not understand.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2008)

Bromptons are also a beautiful example of the best of industrial design and still made in England - which is in itself unusual these days. It is simply the best everyday folding bike there is.

Bonj - the amount you understand about any of these subjects could probably fit onto a postage stamp - so why don't you just try not bothering posting your utterly worthless opinion in threads about things you just don't get?


----------



## palinurus (26 May 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> - although I am sure I'll be using it on those trips to London etc.



That's one of many handy things about having a Brompton, once there's one in the household pretty much anyone can use it.


----------



## Joe24 (26 May 2008)

I had a go on some Bromptons today. I liked the titanium one, looked pretty cool aswell. It rode not too bad, nothing like my racer but it was still nice.
I also had a go on a Mezzo, which i hated. I think it would of needed more setting up to suit me more, but i didnt like the ride it gave.
Brompton much better i think.
If only they weren't so expensive, i would have one for commuting on and general getting around. Lovely looking bikes. Just needs drop handlebars though.


----------



## bonj2 (27 May 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Bromptons are also a beautiful example of the best of industrial design and still made in England - which is in itself unusual these days. It is simply the best everyday folding bike there is.
> 
> Bonj - the amount you understand about any of these subjects could probably fit onto a postage stamp - so why don't you just try not bothering posting your utterly worthless opinion in threads about things you just don't get?



 *indignance*
How makes you think i didn't mean "what _good_ thing did she do to deserve that?"


----------



## Amanda P (27 May 2008)

There are currently at least eleven Bromptons going on Ebay. 

That's where I got mine - it's worth taking a look. I got it for a sensible price because it had a puncture!


----------



## WheelieG (29 May 2008)

I love my Brompton, it sits in the hall next to the front door so it's always ready for action  I just pull out the back wheel and we're ready to go.

I've got 3 other bikes but this is the one that gets used the most because I don't have to get it out of the shed or faff about wheeling it through the house. And those bags you can attach to the front are brill, I can stick a ton of shopping or parcels in there without affecting the balance .


----------



## mickle (29 May 2008)

We have recently taken delivery of twenty assorted Bromptons from the factory.


----------



## spandex (29 May 2008)

Mickle Ive got my self in a hole.....















I dont know which one to ride home tonight???????


----------



## Yellow Fang (30 May 2008)

Bromptons are expensive, but ingenious, very useful, and still made in England. The only other cycles made in England, apart from custom made bikes, that I can think of are Pashleys and high end Orange mountain bikes.


----------



## Joe24 (31 May 2008)

Oh yeh. The thing i didnt like is i caught my shoe on the wheels on the rack. But that could be because i have big wide feet and wear wider 'skateboarding' style trainers.

Spandex you should ride the Titanium one, it looks better.
I'll give you 2 camels, a duck and a chicken for your Brompton


----------



## spandex (31 May 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Oh yeh. The thing i didnt like is i caught my shoe on the wheels on the rack. But that could be because i have big wide feet and wear wider 'skateboarding' style trainers.
> 
> Spandex you should ride the Titanium one, it looks better.
> I'll give you 2 camels, a duck and a chicken for your Brompton







The Titanium one is S$*t Ive tryed it and I dont think it is up to me riding it with my legs. 2 camels, a duck and a chicken for my Brompton? Why do I need a Brompton! When i have 20 at work I can use for free.


----------



## Joe24 (31 May 2008)

spandex said:


> The Titanium one is S$*t Ive tryed it and I dont think it is up to me riding it with my legs. 2 camels, a duck and a chicken for my Brompton? Why do I need a Brompton! When i have 20 at work I can use for free.



Ahhh but you could have 2 camels, a duck _and_ a chicken. 
Which one is the best out of the Brompton range then?


----------



## spandex (31 May 2008)

I could have 2 camels, a duck and a chicken IF i had a Brompton to swop.


I love the two speed its is just so simple I wish there was a single speed now that would be fun.


----------



## Joe24 (31 May 2008)

Cant you convert one to single speed?
Can you take them wheels off aswell, they didnt do anything good but catch my shoe and annoy me.


----------



## spandex (31 May 2008)

You might be able to? but there not mine to play with like that.
But I am going to Brompton for traning on how to strip down and rebuild including the frame 





I am going to ask


----------



## mickle (31 May 2008)

You can mount the transit wheels the other way round to gain some fat ankle clearance but you lose some stability when the bike is folded. Also, some folks fit in-line skate wheels to the frame (and rack if applicable) which allows the folded bike to roll really nicely.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Jun 2008)

I've just ordered an S3L in ivory. I do wonder about the heel clearance since I have large-ish feet and a fairly forward cleat position when using clipless - some people end up removing the castors to get round this, but that makes parking and folding rather difficult.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jun 2008)

WheelieG said:


> I love my Brompton, it sits in the hall next to the front door so it's always ready for action  I just pull out the back wheel and we're ready to go.



I tend to leave mine in the dropouts!

The Brompton "flick" once mastered is a fine example of posing!


----------



## CharlieB (16 Jul 2009)

I'd love a Brompton. I really would.

I wanted one back in March when fellow commuter-owners told me how wonderful they were.
So I hired one for a couple of days, and was smitten by its sheer fun, vivacity and rideability.

The day after my hire completed I ordered a Brompton.

They told me there was an eight week wait.

That was back in April.

I'm still waiting.

They tell me this afternoon I still have 'a few weeks'.

I'd love a Brompton. I really would.

Is anyone else in here waiting for a Brompton?


----------



## Cranky (16 Jul 2009)

I have one which gets only occasional use, but it's invaluable.

"The King of Bikes", I call it.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Jul 2009)

Sympathies Charlie!

I didn't wait at all for mine (but that's because I decided I wanted one and then picked one from the ones that were in stock at the shop, rather than the '10 week' wait). 

Unless you have your heart set on a particular colour &/or titanium bits or funny gearing, why don't you cancel the order and see if someone else has it in stock? The shop I bought mine from, for example, normally has about 10 of them in various 'standard' combos. 

Evans Cycles also has a few 'in stock' for delivery. As mentioned elsewhere on the forum check that they're actually the 2009 model though.


----------



## calvjones (7 Aug 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Cant you convert one to single speed?
> Can you take them wheels off aswell, they didnt do anything good but catch my shoe and annoy me.



Take 'em off with a flathead screwdriver. Tres annoying, they are.

It stands up (folded) fine without them so only an issue if you have to carry/pull it a long way; and why would you?


----------



## calvjones (7 Aug 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> I tend to leave mine in the dropouts!
> 
> The Brompton "flick" once mastered is a fine example of posing!



See my mistake was buying one to live under my desk at work. Now I need one for the house too...


----------

